# Greenwich Park - Park and Ride



## Shel (25 July 2012)

Just tried to book park and ride at Lakeside for Monday.  Apparently they aren't taking any more online bookings as they can't get the travel pack out in time.  Have been advised that I can turn up on the day and buy tickets subject to availability!

All those in the know......what do you think???


----------

